# I have another probelm, i need advice



## MrsRoeder2011 (Sep 25, 2012)

I have a baby Red Cochin bantam and, most of u all know about their " craw" where they keep their food , well um.........is that on a chicken supposed to be in the middle of their chest or of to the side cuz my baby's craw is off to the right and bulged out like its full but i am not sure, on the where bouts it is supposed to be at......Please help me on this i don't know what to do, and it may not be nothing and the chick act like their is nothing wrong , i was just messing with her and noticed it and tho "something is wrong" but let me know what u think is may be and if u need pic's of her just let me know 


Thank you, Lindsey


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

Are you talking about the crop? A full crop seems to be more noticeable in a chick when full. It is set off to the right side a bit. The crop should go down in size by morning after they haven't eaten overnight. Sounds like the little one is eating well! I would be sure to check it in the morning to see if the crop is smaller just to be sure it isn't impacted but I know my chicks crops can get so full some days, I wonder how they are walking!


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes I agree, smaller chickens it's much more noticeable due to the bird being "narrower" it should feel like it is full of "feed" kinda gritty not like a balloon with air/water in it. but if they are acting fine then don't worry. I see my red Cochin Bantys sometimes and they are packin a full craw !! Lol


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Thank you for the excellent explanation Cogburn! I've been nervously keeping a close on my girls crops after my Ameracauna had that sour crop. I'm paranoid now after that. Your words, put me at ease now. Thank you again!


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

You are very welcome..


----------

